# Increase in hp from full exhaust.



## drosene (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm getting borla exhaust and Kooks long tube header on my 06 GTO. It is an A4. What should I expect as an increase in power from these mods? I have heard diffrent things from diffrent people.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I have always read that just exhaust mods alone do not increase HP or torque and in fact you can loose some low in power by a little.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you'll experience an increase in power. it will just be in your head because a louder car always feels more powerful. on a basically stock car there just isn't much benefit other than sound.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

On my NSX a full exhaust not only adds HP and TQ, but it shifts the power band more towards redline.

This plausible with the GOAT?


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

A full exhaust with LTs and a tune should get you on the order of 35RWHP, give or take few ponies.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the exhaust on a stock motor GTO flows much better than most other cars. you can get the stated HP increase with only the LTs and a tune, maybe less, depending on how close the stock tune is to optimal. there just isn't much to be gained with a catback until you start flowing quite a bit more like with heads, cam, etc. the bottle necks are elsewhere. as i said most of the gains are in your head because of the sound. for what you spend on a catback you could have a cam and i guarantee you that in the quarter mile you won't see any difference with a catback and a lot with a cam.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's the deal: With the LT headers you _WILL_ notice more power, Guarantee it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If you want sound improvement buy just the mufflers. Catback is not going to give you much on a stock car, if you plan on major mods down the road cat-back will help some. Remember your stock catback is about 2 1/2 inches and most catbacks are the same. Most of the hp increase comes from the LT and Tune as said before because of the increased scavaging effect of long tubes. And the tune is to help utilize the extra flow and maximize the engine's potential. My .02.


----------

